# Game 78: Hornets @ Heat (4/7/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, April 7th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Obviously a tough match up for Mario. He's struggled with the quicker PG's and now has the best one coming up. 

No Tyson Chandler for the Hornets. Posey will most likely also miss this game as well.

Our 2nd game without UD. Spo said today he will likely stick with Diawara at starting PF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

man I'd love it if Rasual was still here...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Our 2nd game without UD. Spo said today he will likely stick with Diawara at starting PF.


Oh dear..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario vs. CP3 is huge, if Mario can make Paul somewhat less effective, it'll go a very long way in this game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Spo said today he will likely stick with Diawara at starting PF.


I can understand Haslem over Beasley, for right now, but Diawara? Our coach is on crack.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Peja for 3.

Got to watch their 3pt shooting tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh no. Peja with another 3. Not good.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

NBA TV blacks out another League Pass game 

Can someone PM a link? Thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Check pm.

Diawara cannot guard West. What a mismatch that is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot fake and J by khouba.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

'khouba gets his 2nd foul and has to sit.

Beasley and JJ in. Moon and khouba out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Beasley.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

6 turnovers already.. not good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know what's been worse... Our Offense or Defense :nonono:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

link pleasee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're getting no calls while the Hornets have been in the bonus for more than half this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did I just read that Chris Paul blocked Jamaal Magloire


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a huuggeee game, I feel a win here will lock up the 5th seed.


thanks for the link also


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 by Beasley!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley killing it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley keeping us in the game, and 1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-19 NO after 1

Great quarter by Beasley off the bench.

Hopefully we get some calls in this next quarter. Or at least get the same touch calls the Hornets are getting.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

4,3,2,3,1 for CP3 after one quarter. jeez
4,2,2,1,1 almost identical for Wade. We need Wade to outplay Paul to win this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

These 9 points sure would have been nice early in the game, rather than when we were already down double digits. Interesting point about Magloire being his on-court defensive coach though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

CP3 and West dont sit for long so we got to capitalize when they are out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley gone cold, damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No DQ so far tonight. And this is after only playing 7 minutes in our last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, he's out tonight


> MIAMI - The Miami Heat was without reserve guard Daequan Cook for Tuesday night's home game against the New Orleans Hornets at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> Cook was held out with a sore right shoulder, with the team trying to determine when on last week's three-game trip the injury was sustained.


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heat-cook-new-orleans-040709,0,1366096.story


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by JO!

Wade with the and1!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow JO, I've never seen a big run back and make a play like that. Especially one so unathletic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is so damn ugly to watch. Both teams cant make **** right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down to 36% shooting for Miami now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40-30 Hornets at the half

Just ugly offense by Miami tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

30 points in a half? Unbelievable. The Mavs had 81 in a half a few days ago lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta is up 1 in Toronto heading to the 4th. and late in the 3rd, Philly is up 2 in Charlotte.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am really starting to think that Spoelstra likes that miami always get outscore in almost every single game. I only seen Miami take a huge lead early in the first quarter probably 5 times. I wouldnt be suprised if Magloire,Joel,Jones,and rainbow man were injured and still spoelstra would've start dorell wright at power forward.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a horrendous quarter from both teams.

Im glad i cant see this...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Sixers and Atlanta in very close games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh great, Charlotte has let Philly back in the game by being outscored 30-16 in the 3rd quarter.

This game just got a whole lot more important.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly up 2 through 3 now. 

Felton is having a huge game. Hope the Bobcats can bounce back from that rough 3rd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley starts the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario continues to suck at layups.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley starting the 3rd


Chalmers is a terrible finisher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Miami looks pitiful on offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can this team relax? Seems like they are rushing everything.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many passengers tonight - DWade and Beasley cant do it all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did Mike make that?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL what is with the butterfingers tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArio for 33333

Finally, Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stop Helping Off Of Peja!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

Wade needs to get out of this funk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully that 3 gets Wade off the snide.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This should be an interesting 4th quarter. Are both Beasley and Wade going to be out now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atlanta looks like they're on their way to a win but more importantly, Philly is up 1 with 2:46 to go.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Why cant this 2nd half lineup be same for the next game until haslem comes back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade. That was an easy pass to Moon and he missed it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great rebound by Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-48 Hornets after 3

Miami doesnt deserve to win this game. But somehow we're only down 6 so we could just steal it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats miss a 3 but just got an offensive rebound by Okafur and they call a timeout. 37 seconds left with Philly up 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the hook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wtf was that Mario!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley off the glass!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

peek-a-boo slam!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal!!

Heat down 2

Timeout Hornets!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats take the lead with 28 seconds left. 99-98.

One more stop Bobcats!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am really impressed with Jamal and Beasley too bad Spoelstra is going to mess it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly misses a shot and Okafur to the line for 2 with 16 seconds left.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley to Magloire!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with the and1!

Great pass by Beasley!

Bobcats up 3 now with 16 seconds left.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Things looking good for us now. Charlotte is up 3 on Philly now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make a ****ing layup Mario!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Jamaal with the and1!
> 
> Great pass by Beasley!
> 
> Bobcats up 3 now with 16 seconds left.


That is the 3rd time you have beat me by seconds... in this thread! lol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers wtffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why can't Chalmers ever finish a layup?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats win!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, bad couple plays there. Chalmers misses the freebie and refs might have missed a foul on Beasley


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Take Chalmers out, he is having a terrible game, this is too important.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario. Just wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers come on. Wade too, such lazy ballhandling.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Chalmers better not miss all 3 like last time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers can redeem himself here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario fouled from 3 for like the 3rd time in 4 games.

He better not ****ing miss these like he did against the Magic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Chalmers better not miss all 3 like last time.


There, now you got me by seconds


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

talk about no offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hits all 3. Thank you Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beaz has been on the floor for like 18 straight minutes and he averages 24 a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Send 5 guys at Paul!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness how do you leave him open


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade!

Can we stop leaving Peja open?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Pretty exciting for such a low scoring game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh my gosh, both teams might break 70!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Oh my goodness how do you leave him open


Blame the damn Help D again. Mario took one step in to help on Paul and thats all the space Peja needed once he got that great pass from Paul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We've got Moon on CP3 now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I thought JO had that lined up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Danny Marino! That's an omen. Heat gonna win now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Was that James Jones in the corner, or James Posey? Couldn't tell the difference for a second.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

How come our bench is wearing t-shirts instead of warm-ups, anyone know what thats about?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333333333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

James F'n Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> How come our bench is wearing t-shirts instead of warm-ups, anyone know what thats about?


Its green week all over the NBA. Every team is wearing them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James mother****ing JONES


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, Big Kat is excited on the bench, never seen that before


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ is heating up at the perfect time of the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, at the rebounding...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play by Beasley. That was close.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF, why did Jermaine pass that with 3 seconds? Lucky Beasley made something happen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe Beasley got that call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits both!

What a game Beasley. WHAT A GAME!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick, sick layup by Paul. He's so freaking good.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Naturally, Wade misses a FT to keep the game close again, of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh my god...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That is shocking


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Unbelievable


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for missing the ft wade, good job


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rasual?

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL, I told myself it was gonna drop when he shot that..

Unbelievable

Too late blaming the missed FT...What can you do? Wasn't like he was wide open.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, Wade needs to be more clutch when it comes to the line. He always hits big shots, but how often does he miss key free throws?

If we lose tonight, its on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rasual got a prayer answered there. Nothing you can do about that...unless make your damn Free throws that is :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - how bout Beasley? 23 and 7 with 2 dimes in 42 minutes so far.

The best stat? 1 personal foul. He's improved so much since the start of the year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Butler beats the buzzer again? He did it against Sacramento to win the game last week, also on the road. Hell of a shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is hilarious, Beasley has not left the court since he came in the first quarter.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** this ****, I hate you Rasual


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shocking. Cant believe this game...so pissed...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All on Wade there.

Now West is hitting everything.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

omg, what a heart breaker. first the rasual prayer now gettin hammered in OT. this blows.


----------



## ShakedownCapo (Apr 4, 2009)

NBA can be so predictable sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding killing us again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Rebounding killing us again


...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow! F That ****


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats with the crap rebounding?

Pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Who's house??


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

D-Wade how could I doubt you


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many prayers will they hit? My goodness.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG, David West terrible alllll game, now this?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

West and his stupid Nowitzki fadeaway, ughhhhh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn you West.

God a bad feeling.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

damn


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade turns it over...sigh...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Wade


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

i am ****ing pissed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus christ Moon...gameeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a horrible, horrible way to lose.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Dammit dammit dammit.

At least Philly lost.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Special shout out to JO tonight, I didn't even notice he was on the floor except for that one block early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diophantos said:


> Dammit dammit dammit.
> 
> At least Philly lost.


Yup, but there goes the outside chance of getting the 4th seed.

Feel bad for Beasley. He played a hell of a game (25pts, 9rbs) and held David West down all game long, only to have it go to OT and have West get hot and hit shot after shot on him.

Those step back 19ft shots West was making were just insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Special shout out to JO tonight, I didn't even notice he was on the floor except for that one block early.


Seriously. Jamaal outplayed him badly today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, looking at the boxcscore, Mario not only went 1-10, but he had 0 assists.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't get over the irony of Beasley leading the team in minutes tonight with a whopping 48. Those were 48 STRAIGHT minutes too by the way, if anyone remembers when he might have gone to the bench for a rest please let me know.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I can't get over the irony of Beasley leading the team in minutes tonight with a whopping 48. Those were 48 STRAIGHT minutes too by the way, if anyone remembers when he might have gone to the bench for a rest please let me know.


You are correct. He came in with 6:45 to play and never sat again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He didnt go to the bench after coming on. 

And he played great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley not wearing kneepads today? tisk tisk young man


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

one of the most dissapointing losses of the year for sure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At the end of the day it was probably only a small chance we had at catching Atlanta any way so at least Philly lost as well tonight.

But it still would have been nice to start pulling away from them.

Oh well. They have a road game coming up in Chicago so that should be a tough game for them. And even if they win that game, they still have a tough, tough schedule to end the season.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Disappointing loss, but as everyone's said, Philly lost too, so it's not as bad. Looking at the boxscore it's good to see Beasley have a beast of a game and get good minutes, and wow at him not getting a rest, that's pretty impressive. I said earlier Mario vs. CP3 would dictate the game, and yeah, letting Paul go 26/9/9 whilst he went 7/0/3.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Jesus christ Moon...gameeee


What happened? honestly i'm curious. is the honeymoon over, are Heat fans starting to understand where alot of us in T.O. were coming from after the trade went down, with our apparant negativeity to the deity Jamario? he really doesn't play his most inspiring play down the stretch routinely blowing assigments & jacking up inexcusible jumpers...

also as a Toronto fan. can Heat tell me whats up with JO having 3FG attempts total yet playing 35 minutes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No, we still very much like Jamario. We were down 4 with just over 2 seconds left and his inbounds pass was stolen away. The game was already over by that time though.

Jo was pretty bad. Beasley played a lot so he got the majority of touches that JO usually gets. JO had been better of late but he just had a very quiet game. Jamaal Magloire definitely outplayed him and probably should have gotten more minutes down the stretch.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I know the odds of Rasual hitting that shot are slim, but even this morning, I still think that Beas or Jamario should have immediately fouled him during that scramble. He shoots 2 FTs with like 1-2 seconds left. He has to make the 1st, miss the 2nd, get the rebound, and score immediately (almost as tough as his game-tying shot).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well that sucked.. The odds Rasual hits that shot are crazy, and then David West gets hot, and nails that incredibly difficult step-back fade-away..

I'd have really liked to be closing on Atlanta, but atleast Philly lost.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Well that sucked.. The odds Rasual hits that shot are crazy, and then David West gets hot, and nails that incredibly difficult step-back fade-away..
> 
> I'd have really liked to be closing on Atlanta, but atleast Philly lost.


I think Beasley's weakness on D is a little bit exaggerated by most of us, but David West hit him with the SAME move in overtime and Mike didn't adjust one bit. That's not coaching, that's his fault. West is a damn good player, but you can't let a guy break you down with the same move twice in about 3 minutes of game action with playoff seeding on the line. That's why Udonis hasn't lost his spot to him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

southeasy said:


> What happened? honestly i'm curious. is the honeymoon over, are Heat fans starting to understand where alot of us in T.O. were coming from after the trade went down, with our apparant negativeity to the deity Jamario? he really doesn't play his most inspiring play down the stretch routinely blowing assigments & jacking up inexcusible jumpers...


Wow, you shouldn't try to get fancy with the English language.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He only attempted 7 shots. He would have had a couple of dunks, but the passes were way too high.. even for him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> I think Beasley's weakness on D is a little bit exaggerated by most of us, but David West hit him with the SAME move in overtime and Mike didn't adjust one bit. That's not coaching, that's his fault. West is a damn good player, but you can't let a guy break you down with the same move twice in about 3 minutes of game action with playoff seeding on the line. That's why Udonis hasn't lost his spot to him.


West is an All-Star, and Beasley is a defensively challenged rookie. Beasley outplayed West the whole game, West just hot and hit a tough shot. Not much Beasley could do about that last one especially, he played good D - got a hand up - but West hit it.

As for the Rasual shot, Spo shouldve told the guys to foul. If you're up 3, never let them get a shot off like that. A loose ball foul wouldve sealed the deal, and Spo should be ready for that. Still, take nothing away from Rasual - thats a wild shot.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Jace said:


> Wow, you shouldn't try to get fancy with the English language.


wtf? where is this fancy english language you speak of?


----------

